

InCall Advertising - A Startup Idea - dejan
http://www.aleveo.com/ideas/incall-mood-advertising

======
jhancock
The background melody ad thing is actually a nice idea (I wouldn't accept it,
but some would) but I think the time for major cost disruption in the telcom
space is ripe so this biz model will have a limited life span.

I have heard that AT&T in the '80s (before the breakup) determined they could
put every home in America on a fixed $20/month payment and allow unlimited
calling. Keep in mind this before digital switching, which should make it even
cheeper now.

Enabling every cell user or land line user in the U.S. to have unlimited
calling for a low fixed price is achievable. What makes it not happen is lack
of regional competition (sure, there may be several cell providers in your
area, but only one has great coverage) and this happens due to lack of teeth
in bills from Congress. We're still waiting for cell providers to let us use
unlocked phones like most of the rest of the world.

I think the telco's days are numbered. Consumers have known for a long time
they are getting ripped off. This lengthy recession (call it what you want)
may cause pressure on Congress to provide some relief. We may very well
finally be able to buy an unlocked phone for less than $200 and use it on the
most competitive carrier with no long term contract. When that happens, you
will get your unlimited calls for $20/month and only the poorest of the poor
will use such an advertising supported service.

------
jasonlbaptiste
I'm pulling the "this is the worst idea I've heard" card here

~~~
dejan
Could you elaborate why?

------
jacquesm
The first time that would happen to me I'd hang up. And I'd never ever call
back.

~~~
dejan
I don't understand what you're saying. This is supposed to be a plan that you
get. Basically you choose it, and then get a free call or lower cost. You have
noises in the background anyways. Blurring them with something better isn't
really disrupting the call?

~~~
jacquesm
This smacks of subliminal advertising, it's not 'done', possibly even illegal,
it certainly is in film and television advertising.

There are two sides to a phone call, a caller and a called person, afaik they
both hear the same sound.

~~~
dejan
Advertising is by default subliminal.

Not necessarily true. Example: when your credit is about to expire, you get a
notification that the other side won't hear. Two sides in a call can hear two
different sounds.

